# My Car Pulsar N16 in Thailand



## george8563 (Dec 31, 2006)

Its a 2003 Nissan Pulsar sedan("Neo" in Thailand).Powered by the QG18DE engine.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## b1ancardi (Jun 1, 2007)

thats very nice! I like that kit!!


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow never seen this car before, beautiful !


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

in any country, those wheels are complete sex.


----------



## george8563 (Dec 31, 2006)

__________________
www.Neo-Club.com


----------



## morgan23 (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow! I really love you car... Very nice!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nice pulsar bro.


----------

